# Shows



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I have a load of shows. 

I have a 1 day show on the Oct 13th (nothing huge) 

My grand opening on the Oct 20th 

A big show on Dec 1 in Suisun

and a major show which is two weekends Nov 9,10,11
and same place again 16,17,18
about 60,-70,000 people come through there every year. 

I may take two more show on (small ones) 

And restart in February... I am going to be Pooped!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you opening a brick-and-mortar shop smelli?  Anyways, you are doing great!  I wish I had the time to do more shows, as I love talking to customers!  I think we will try a few next month locally.  Good luck to you, smelli!

Clue #2;
Do you remember the movie, Dr Doolittle, the 60's original version?  

The clue is-----Pushme or Pullme?



Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Are you opening a brick-and-mortar shop smelli?  Anyways, you are doing great!  I wish I had the time to do more shows, as I love talking to customers!  I think we will try a few next month locally.  Good luck to you, smelli!
> 
> Clue #2;
> Do you remember the movie, Dr Doolittle, the 60's original version?
> ...



No store, home based but alot of my old faithful customers and family insisted that I had a grand opening and that they should have first at my products before I run out of someone's favorite... 

I dont remember the movie.. LOL.. how old was I?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

I forget you are that much younger than I.   It's a popular old movie, though.  Hummmm, I'll think about a "later dated" clue for you!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I forget you are that much younger than I.   It's a popular old movie, though.  Hummmm, I'll think about a "later dated" clue for you!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



LMAO! yeah.. i had to think about it.. the only one i seen was the new Dr. Dolittle..


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok I saw that original Dr. Doolittle and I am 36 dang it!!!

The pushme/pullyou was a llama looking animal with two heads.  Gotta do better with your riddles there Paulie!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Ok I saw that original Dr. Doolittle and I am 36 dang it!!!
> 
> The pushme/pullyou was a llama looking animal with two heads.  Gotta do better with your riddles there Paulie!!!



A llama looking animal w/ two heads? LOL 
a spoon but not a spoon? LOL 

DRAGON.. WTH?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 29, 2007)

A famous line from the famous movie Mary Poppins was;

"A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down, the medicine go down, the medicine go down....in the most delightful way!"

My version would sing like this;

" Just a spoonful of this tool will make the soap bar more pleasant, the soap bar more pleasant, the soap bar more pleasant.....in the most clever of ways!"

No I'm not drunk or on my meds!    I can't guarantee not being in a mental suitableness though :?     

Thinking about all the clues, you should be getting an idea now.

You will for sure find out Monday!  One more day after today to give clues and figure it out..... 8) 

Paul....


----------



## pink-north (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck on your shows and your grand opening Smelli. We're all rooting for you


----------



## pink-north (Sep 30, 2007)

P.S. I saw both of those movies and not old (really).


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

A planer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Its a beveler... I guessed it at the other forum we go to LOL

Thank you so much! 

Hey Irena, any shows coming up?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Its a beveler... I guessed it at the other forum we go to LOL
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Hey Irena, any shows coming up?



Cool!
I have a couple of shows coming up in November and then the big one in December.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you do shows year around? farmer's market?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Do you do shows year around? farmer's market?



I don't do them year around. When it gets to be 100 degrees or higher, my soaps and lotion don't do well, nor do I.

Irena


----------



## tena518 (Sep 30, 2007)

oh oh oh!! yeaah!! congrats! pooped or not, that will be very cool.


----------

